# What Are Your Favorite Free Demo Instruments?



## Reid Rosefelt (May 15, 2018)

There is already a thread for Best Free Audio, Mixing, Effects Plugins and I’m sure there have been several for free virtual instruments and synths, but I’d like to begin a conversation about something slightly different. 

What are the best free demo instruments created by developers you have ever used? Instruments intended to convince you to purchase a more full-featured version (ie, not Spitfire Labs, Embertone Freebies, Piano in 162, etc) but stand up as good instruments on their own? 

There are a lot of great libraries and synths that were free for a limited time or come bundled with hardware or time out, but I’m talking about stuff that is permanently free.

My favorites, in no particular order, are:

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/seurat-kontakt/ (Seurat free)
Output Signal Free
Swatches - AAS Player
https://www.cinematique-instruments.com/free_stuff_query/index.php (Cinemathique instruments)
u-he free synths
Synthmaster Player

I'm sure I've forgotten some good ones. What are your favorites?


----------



## Garry (May 15, 2018)

Amplesound acoustic guitar (here) and electric bass (here)


----------



## hawpri (May 15, 2018)

It's no longer offered by the looks of things, but Drum Circle Lite by Waves Factory was available for a long while. The full product features 2, 4, and 8 drummer ensemble options. The lite version only had 2, but it had a good sound to me.


----------



## Leon Portelance (May 15, 2018)

Syntronik has a free version.


----------

